# R34 GTR V Spec II from Oz



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello

My first thread on this board - but I am a long time reader. Fantastic site. Pictures below are of the car in Japan last week. It took us nearly 4 months to find this car as i'm a fussy bastard 
Car was paid for last Friday - so now just awaiting shipping and delivery 

2001 R34 GTR V Spec II































































Dan


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Welcome

Very clean and a very nice buy!!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Welcome Dan,
Agree with Dino, very nice clean looking car. I like them in white. They look pure, if you know what i mean. I think all the Skyline range looks good in white


----------



## hitokiri (Jan 29, 2006)

Very Nice - Welcome on board


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

what da nice car, good choise


----------



## FULLY SIC (Oct 1, 2004)

Maaaaaaaaaaate!!
Lovely car.shame i wont see you driving around in N.S.W


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Maaatttteeee

Spewin... I'm a Perth boy though  

Dan




FULLY SIC said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaate!!
> Lovely car.shame i wont see you driving around in N.S.W


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

welcome to the forum 

what an amazingly clean and shiny R34 you're getting. Very nice in white 

enjoy


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Very nice...post a pic of the windshield so we can see the price...


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Welcome, And very nice to I might add !!


----------



## Bobbejaan (Jan 18, 2006)

Very nice car 

damn i want to be at a certain age and wealth to travel to japan and buy me a GTR


----------



## Neil_H (Mar 30, 2004)

Very nice, white is definitely the new black!!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Welcome aboard. Car looks to be in top condition - good choice!

Cya O!


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Thats stunning....
They look awsome in white. Top choice!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

cooooooool GT-R man


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks guys apreciate the comments and freindly welcome.

The car has Apexi N1 Coilovers, Nismo dash and window borders, some sort of aftermarket pedals and a full exhaust system (not sure which one yet).

The car will have the standard rims put back on the car before its shipped, as I for now I prefer the standard look. I will do the wheels myself at a later stage.

I just cant wait to drive it. Never actually driven one for considerable amount of time before - so it will be very new to me. I'm confident it will make my previous WRX and R33 GTSt seem boring. 

Dan


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

white w/bronze one of best choices. nice car.


----------



## jai.vikram (Apr 20, 2006)

Awesome!!Good Choice. Well Me Too- Its Sad you'll not be driving in NSW.
Anyways


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

sick


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent choice


----------



## "SMOKY" (Jan 28, 2006)

this car very clean 
cool car dude


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

just what i want myself. you lucky *&^%$£[email protected]~


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks guys.

I will update this thread with new pictures once the car lands here.

Dan


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just updating this thread - car left Jap on the 6th of June and is well on the way to Oz, should be docking in another weeks or so.

New pictures to following upon docking, with the car now sporting stock wheels.

Daniel


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 8, 2006)

hey daniel its RB.. look forward to you getting your car so you can share with me your driving experiences


----------



## kevinarnold (May 26, 2006)

hey dude

nice 34! hope to see you out and around in perth


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

nice car.can you tell us who the dealer was?and were they are from?and can i ask,why did you find it hard to get the right car?what requirments were you looking for?
thanks,
gary


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

33truballa33 - no problems RB 

Kevinarnold - thanks mate, where abouts in Perth are you? Whats your ride of choice?

Irish - Hope this doesn't bore you, but story goes - I actually bought the car from the owner - the car was on consignment at a yard (which one exactly i'm not sure, but it was in Tokyo somewhere). When I began looking for a GTR - I was initially looking for a V Spec, standard looking (no aftermarket body kits), had to be a 2000 model (did not want a 99), very low km's, outstanding condition and fairly stock (wanted coilovers, exhaust, and thats about it) and I was after a yellow or blue car only. The way it panned out is my guy actually found me a Yellow 2000 V Spec with 26000km back in April - it was owned by a doctor who just bought a porka - we had negoiated with him and agreed on a price - and as far as I knew the car was mine and I was just waiting for the papers to be signed and money to be paid ... but the week after Easter (about 5 - 6 days after we had done the deal) get a phone call from my guy telling me that guy in Jap now wants more for the car - so after telling them nicely to **** off - the search which I thought was over continued. At this stage I was beginning to think I wouldnt be able to afford the car I want, in the condition I want - then about week later I get a call from my guy. Tells me he's found an awesome car, a V Spec II (more than I had ever hoped for), and although it was more than I had budgeted for or could afford - we could have it for a great great price if we bought it quickly. So my guy arranges to have the car inspected the next day. We had the car looked over by a workshop - motor checked, compression tested, etc.. and 2 days later had the call that the car is in AWESOME condition. So I bought it immediately. It was never my intention to get a V Spec II as it was out of my budget/league - it just happens that I knew the right people and got slightly lucky.

As far as why it took so long - I just wanted something that was in brand new condition, that I could afford in the colour I wanted. If you have a unlimited budget - then its easy, but if your a normal person on a budget - then it takes longer because in order to find the right car you have to look at so many. 

Hopefully I have done well on this car - I wont really know for sure until it lands and I can finally inspect it in person - but gods knows I took all the precautions to ensure a quality car was bought.

Daniel


----------



## kevinarnold (May 26, 2006)

im not all that proud to say this... but im a mandurah boy

my ride of choice at the moment is a white r32 gts, and its packing some rb26 heat. 

do you cruise with sau? or any of the other clubs?


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Kevin - yeah have been on SAU for a long long time - am a SAUWA club member.


----------



## kevinarnold (May 26, 2006)

oh righto

u might know my house mate fane with a blue green r33 gtst then? he is pretty well known with sau


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

That is Nice looking GTR34,


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

*nice*

very clean


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

sooooooo nice and clean....6th picture is just how my garage would look like, white R32, white R33 and a white R34!

i saw an identical white R34 with the TE37's on a car site awell yesterday....but it was a NUR! 9,000,000 Yen though!


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks so heaps for the comments guys.

Well as this thread is turning out to be my importing journal - i'll continue.....

The car arrived in Australia on Tuesday (20th June) and is now on docks just sitting in container awaiting quarenteen clearance. I should have new pictures very shortly.... watch this space 

The carbon bonnet dampers arrived this week from the group buy - they are of the highest quality and look great in carbon - should compliment the carbon bonnet of the V Spec II perfectly. Big thanks to Dino for organising and following through with no dramas what so ever.

Also got a Garage Defend C/F cooling panel on the way - more c/f goodness.

Thats the update for now guys - will keep you posted - but now only about 3/4 weeks to go now and it should be in my hands and on the road.

Daniel


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello

Well car is now sitting at my mate workshop in Brisbane - and has gone into compliance this afternoon, so only a few weks left before it's stalking the streets.

Here are a few pics taken this morning.




























More to come...


----------



## joeharwoodthedj (Jun 26, 2006)

*NICE, CLEAN CAR!*

WHAT A CAR, WHITE IS DEFINATELY THE BEST CHOICE. BY THE WAY WHITE IS THIS SUMMERS BEST COLOUR FOR CARS.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

lovely car! 34s in white are the best imho!


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Thankyou for comments guys.

My dilema now is what wheels to put on it 

Dan


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

CE28s


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

wow thats cool how u had them find that car. congrats bro! and nice nice nice car


----------



## Ookami (Jan 27, 2005)

DCD said:


> CE28s



Usually I'd vote for TE37s every day of the week, but now the CE28 have grown on me ... alot

Very Very nice car ZILR 




























I found these and thought i better share for some inspiration  Good luck with it


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Nismo LM GT4's have always been my first choice for a BNR34....

but those Ce28N's look so very 

tough decision!


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the positive comments guys - much appreciated.

Ookami - TE37s are out of the question - I want something alittle different. The CE28 look very good (PS - I did see that car on carsales a while ago - looks tops).

Wheels will be 19x10 - and I would love alittle dish  - but its not essential. Current favorites on my short list :

I was thinking either the Enkei wheels like this ...









Or the Blitz Techno speed - but have not seen a pic of these wheels on a 34GTR.









Or the Algernon Intelesse II - as seen on Magoo...









Daniel


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

if that is your short list, then my vote would be on the Enkeis


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello Again 

Well car is due to arrive tomorrow morning so im extremely excited. Its been a seven month process from when we began looking for a car in feb until now - being delivered. 

Here are some pics from last week when it left my mates workshop on the other side of Australia to come to me.

New exhaust has been fitted, as well as a few other small bits and pieces.

Hope you enjoy

Daniel


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Looking sweet.:thumbsup:

Did you get your wheels sprayed silver?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

omg, very clean car.
Looks nice, congrats


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

STUNNING mate STUNNING:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Mick


----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks guys

Dino - thats how the wheels where already, all we did was put new tires on (265x35x18) .

Daniel


----------

